# Dog got injured...who is responsible for finances?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

During thanksgiving I offered to take care of Celia so she could lose a lot of weight and be healthier. 

Celia was my sisters dog. My sister Schluffed her off in my parents when she decided "she didn't want 2 dogs" (my sister is not the most thoughtful person).

Anyway, Celia injured herself yesterday and the vet says its a torn ligament in her knee. So surgery or euthanasia are the options. 

My parents are mad because it happened when she was with me and they think I should pay for it. I told them I could help with some of it but I didn't adopt her, I was doing her and them a favor when I took her in. I'm not leaving them in the dust to deal with it, I just can't foot the bill on my own.

My sister wants nothing to do with it even though it's her dog and her bf makes 150,000$ a year.

My stepdad says its my responsibility soley. My mom just doesn't want Celia to die and I don't want her to die. 

My stepdad is the type of idiot that would skip the surgery and let her gimp on 3 legs forever.

Anyway, thoughts on the situation?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, that really sucks..I would see what Natalie and the other vet techs think...Why can't everyone pitch in?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Wow, that really sucks..I would see what Natalie and the other vet techs think...Why can't everyone pitch in?


That's what I want to do, have everyone pitch in. My sister isn't willing and I cant give enough.

I just find it annoying that my parents assumed that I adopted her from them when I was trying to help them out. 

It's just a tough situation.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

the only think I can suggest is try CareCredit® Veterinary Financing for Pet Care, Pet Surgery, Vaccinations & Other Veterinary Medicine Procedures to help pay with vet costs. 

Sounds like a sucky situtation to be in


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry. That sucks :frown:
If it's someone's fault I would blame the person who overfed the dog.
I know nothing about torn ligament injuries, but I'd guess that overweight has killed her knee. And you have actually nothing to do with this injury.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tell that the tear would have happened with them at some point anyways. Because torn ACLs in dogs are common. They are also more common with overweight dogs....so if your parents are to blame for her being fat then I'd say it's their fault more than anything. 

How overweight is she? How old? And what breed?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Regardless of whose responsibility it is (your sister's because she hasn't given up ownership of the dog and I'm sure you didn't cause the injury) if your step dad is being a jerk there's not much you can do about it. i mean, she's not even legally your dog so you can't sue anyone to pay for it.

Someone besides you should step up to the plate here. it could have easily happened while she was at your parents' house. I find it really crappy that your step dad is pawning off the whole thing on your head. 

but you can't make anyone pay, and they can't make you pay. Whatever is paid for will be done voluntarily. I think you and your parents should split it and then sue your sister.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Tell that the tear would have happened with them at some point anyways. Because torn ACLs in dogs are common. They are also more common with overweight dogs....so if your parents are to blame for her being fat then I'd say it's their fault more than anything.
> 
> How overweight is she? How old? And what breed?


Okay, I just got home from my parents place. They live 3.5 hours from me so I've basically been driving since 3:30 am. 

Xrays confirm initial diagnosis of torn ligament (acl), nothing going on in her hip or other areas. I gave my mom one of my dog kennels for Celia to stay in, I bought her a months worth of PMR meals, I paid for the vet visit and xrays (380$). 

Then I drove home and now its up to them to decide what to do. I strongly urged my mom to make the best decision for Celia. If they are not willing to foot the surgery bill then do the right thing and euthanize her so she does not suffer. I also advised her to NOT LET HER GET FAT AGAIN (!!!) and to MAKE SURE my ignorant step dad understands. 

My heart is heavy and I'm trying to keep from crying. I miss Celia and I am sad for my mom. She and I are the only ones that "get it". 

Celia is approximately 7 years old, weights 25.5lbs now but could lose at least 3-5 more. I am not sure what she weighed when I got her but she lost at least 5-7 lbs while she was here. She is a small terrier mix of some sort. A pound puppy.

Please keep her in your thoughts


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hopefully, your mom will talk him into doing the right thing. 

I'm not sure an unfixed ACL tear is a death knell - we had a dog that had two surgeries on the same rear leg and neither one worked, so he learned to just not put weight on that leg and he lived happily another 8 years or so. We asked about just taking the leg off - there are lots of three-legged dogs - but the vet said he wasn't in pain and he saw no need to.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Hopefully, your mom will talk him into doing the right thing.
> 
> I'm not sure an unfixed ACL tear is a death knell - we had a dog that had two surgeries on the same rear leg and neither one worked, so he learned to just not put weight on that leg and he lived happily another 8 years or so. We asked about just taking the leg off - there are lots of three-legged dogs - but the vet said he wasn't in pain and he saw no need to.



My moms vet recommended surgery or euthanasia because of Celias age and possibly injuring the other knee from overloading it by hoping around on 3 legs. Shes a hefty dog on smallish legs. I don't think her other knee would be able to handle it. 

My first reaction is to not trust the vet (I don't trust anyone really) but its my moms decision over all.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i would definitely get another opinion before I believed that. Especially if she could lose down to a proper weight. There are lots of old dogs out there on three legs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> i would definitely get another opinion before I believed that. Especially if she could lose down to a proper weight. There are lots of old dogs out there on three legs.


Thats what my stepdad says. I"m not sure what it cost to removed a leg though. The vet said that if they didn't go for surgery and let her hobble, that she would be in pain, appear to recover and then "reinjure herself" every now and then.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me too, I'd research other options. There must be heaps of dogs out there with torn tendons and ligaments where the owners can't afford to pay for the surgery, especially in this day and age.
I'm so sorry this happened to you it truly is a sucky situation. It's just such bad luck because chances are it would have happened sooner or later, just sucks it happened when you were the one watching her. I've contemplated this same situation, because I often walk other peoples dogs, just to do them a favour (well, for the dogs sake really), but no matter how careful you are, things happen, but, would they expect me to pay or what?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Any idea where to start researching?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's an article on alternatives to surgery - one dog has a brace.

Alternatives to Canine Surgeries - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Custom made orthotic braces

OrthoPets: Orthotic Brace or Prosthetic Device for Dog or Animal, including Stifle, Hock, Carpus, Elbow, Knee, Wrist, Ankle, or Paw


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

okay so I spoke with my mom again. 

She said that the vet gave two surgery options, a fishing line one and a stronger plated one. Then the vet told my mom that her own dog had the plate surgery BUT 3 years AFTER the injury. 

SO my mommy is going to save for the more expensive more stable surgery, keep her on the PMR diet, and strictly manage her weight.

I am currently on the search for a small freezer and I offered to pre package all the daily meals so its easier for them to keep her on the diet. 

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Here's an article on alternatives to surgery - one dog has a brace.
> 
> Alternatives to Canine Surgeries - Whole Dog Journal Article


I printed this article for my mom. Thanks!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dog Ligament Injury-- Is Surgery Really Needed?

Another informative site. I haven't a clue what I would do if Mol blew her ACL, but sites like this one and the one xellil posted is where I would start looking. And, badgering Natalie for her opinion as well, she's a wealth of information. By the way, I've read a couple of times that smaller dogs are more likely to be successful in healing without surgery. 
Anyway, good luck whichever way you decide to go - it sounds like your Mum is a sweetie and really loves that pup.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Dog Ligament Injury-- Is Surgery Really Needed?
> 
> Another informative site. I haven't a clue what I would do if Mol blew her ACL, but sites like this one and the one xellil posted is where I would start looking. And, badgering Natalie for her opinion as well, she's a wealth of information. By the way, I've read a couple of times that smaller dogs are more likely to be successful in healing without surgery.
> Anyway, good luck whichever way you decide to go - it sounds like your Mum is a sweetie and really loves that pup.



Thank you SO MUCH EVERYONE for your help. This forum is 1000% more helpful and embracing than the other dog forum I use to lurk in. I will be looking into getting her a brace made and I already found a good little freezer for them. 

My mom adores Celia, my dad (and the stepdad) love her too. I cried tears of joy when hearing the positive news. Celia is ONE lucky little dog with a lot of good fortune shining on her right now.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Problem with orthotics is that it needs to be re-done every year or so, from what I understand. Tuffy tore his cruciate ligament 4 or 5 years ago now. The vet pushed surgery, I did some research and at that time with the technology and Tuffy's weight (17 pounds) most said not to do surgery, that the scarring would be as good as surgery. Surgery was going to be difficult because Tuffy has always been high energy, slowing down now that he is pushing 12. But at the time I thought getting him to limit mobility post surgery was going to be near impossible. I had contacted an orthotics place here in Canada. Had started the process of getting a brace. Did not have to follow through, but it is a great alternative to surgery. But long term it seemed due to changes in weight etc the fit would not be proper after about a year.

It was pretty cool story, how Jeff started this company. He needed orthotics and decided he could do better than what he had been fittied with. 



> Why choose K-9 Orthotics & Prosthetics
> 
> TThe personal frustration and discomfort caused when Jeff was first provided with a poorly fitted and constructed prosthetic leg opened the door to what has become a remarkable career. Jeff decided that he could do much better and built his own prosthetic leg. He quickly realized that he had an ability to help many others and completed the George Brown College Orthotic & Prosthetic Technical Program located at one of North America's leading and largest health care institutions, the Sunnybrook Health Science Centre in Toronto. Jeff achieved the highest level of accreditation available in his profession when he received his Registered Prosthetic Technician Certificate from the Canadian Board for Certification of Prosthetists and Orthotists.
> 
> ...


Tuffy, according to the vets has severe arthritis. He's been on Flexicose for the past 4 years, and while he shows some stiffness after lying down for a long time, he doesn't limp and enjoys hour long walks.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I might see if there's info on surgery alternatives on the yahoo orthodogs group too: orthodogs : Discussion of canine orthopedic issues

My experience with torn CCLs is that the bigger the dog the more crucial the surgery becomes. She's a small girl and will likely do well without surgery, although IME, surgery is the best option overall. Also, in looking at the different surgeries, I'm not sure a TPLO would be the surgery I would choose for a dog her size- the traditional extra capular repair typically works very well in smaller dogs as the line is plenty strong for a dog that size. 

My best advice should you choose to proceed with surgery would be to study the surgery choices AND the skill of the vets available for each option. Particularly for TPLO, it has been my experience that a skilled vet is crucial. Even working at a clinic in as dog-centric an area as Greater Vancouver has shown me that, even though there are many vets that do the TPLO surgery, there is only one that I would allow to perform it on a dog of mine. The skill of the surgeon is critical in a surgery like this one.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

There is a yahoo orthodogs group that has tons of info, my oldest dog tore her ccl last fall, is going for surgery as soon as my taxes come back because I didn't have $3000 lying around when she did it. The problem is usually once one goes, the other does pretty quick and bad arthritis will set in. Some people have good luck with conservative management on smaller dogs.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Going through this with a client of ours. The puppy had a complete tear at 8 mths of age  They are doing the TPLO surgery with an orthopedic surgeon that specializes in this surgery, total cost $3400 and a 50/50 chance the other side will go.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Going through this with a client of ours. The puppy had a complete tear at 8 mths of age  They are doing the TPLO surgery with an orthopedic surgeon that specializes in this surgery, total cost $3400 and a 50/50 chance the other side will go.


I would guess higher than 50%. Almost every dog I have seen (a lot- I work in a clinic) has had the other side tear once the first one has. The only time it seems not to happen is when the initial tear was due to serious trauma.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The ACL was going to tear sooner or later. If anything sped it up it is her weight. 
I think saying it is surgery or euthanasia is a bit harsh. I have seen a few dogs do well with the braces. And for which surgery to choose? The doctors at my hospital usually to the band in smaller dogs. I don't think I've ever seen a TPLO done on a small dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Most of the small dogs we see with torn cruciates we don't recommend surgery as they tend to do well without. It all depends on the individual. But the TPLO (stronger, plate surgery) is a bit over the top for little dogs, especially older small dogs IMO. 

Also, when dogs tear one side its almost a guarantee they will tear the other. Since they wont put as much strength and pressure on their previously injured side, this increases the strength and pressure they put on the healthy side, eventually wearing it out. 

Definitely keep us all posted....I really hope she will make a good recovery from the injury!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I feel fortunate that Tuffy did not tear his other ligament, after reading the above. It has been 4 years.

And please keep us posted!


----------

